# Wonder Woman Thin Blue Line Blank



## ladycop322 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here it is...getting ready for the resin!  Wonder Woman Thin Blue Line, similar to the Capt. America TBL!


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 13, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> Here it is...getting ready for the resin!  Wonder Woman Thin Blue Line, similar to the Capt. America TBL!



Wow .... a candid shot of wonder woman going skinny dipping ....   



Wish I had a real camera ... 



Oh, hey, got pics you can share with us?  (that you're using to print the labels from?)


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice blank...


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you ....I appreciate that you all like the blank.  The photos are just google searches that I found them on.  Nothing special


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 13, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> Thank you ....I appreciate that you all like the blank.  The photos are just google searches that I found them on.  Nothing special





I have a few super hero files if you need them...


----------



## Gus Jr (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is one of my heroes that I put together.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 14, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 14, 2015)

Use it if you want.....


----------

